# Installing camp power pole?



## ccwonka (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm not sure this is the right forum, but I'll ask anyways . . .

What can one expect to pay to have a power pole installed in a hunting camp?  

The previous camp lessees are actualy angry enough at the lease holder that they, despite having (I quote here) "an unlimited supply of telephone poles" due to one of their jobs, that they are actualy going to haul a tractor over 75 miles to the property and put in the labor to try and remove their pole!   

I was initially told by one of them that is was about $600, but when I called to ask them if I could pay them to leave their pole, I was told $750 . . . Seems awful high to me, so if someone out there knows what I should expect to pay when I contact an electrician or the power company, lemme know!!! 

Thanks all!
CC


----------



## Timbo (Feb 23, 2006)

That sounds about right.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 23, 2006)

A few years ago it was around $675.00 in Jasper County.

SS


----------



## Jim Ammons (Feb 23, 2006)

Check with your power company. Some power companies will set you a pole already set up with meter base, 200 Amp breaker-disconnect box, etc. and they will install it at the time they give you power. It will then be your responsibility to tie in to the disconnect to feed whatever your are going to have electricity for. My last one 4 years ago for a mobile home was around $240.00 (I think).

Correction-$401.25 for pole, meter base and 200 amp breaker box installed by EMC..
----- Original Message -----


----------



## leroy (Feb 23, 2006)

Back when I worked for the power company it was about $1 per amp. Then you could buy the pole for 20.00 they would give you the meter base for free I know that is still the case as far as the meter base. that was about 6-7 yrs ago. You should be able to get a breaker box/discconect for 200-250. 750 sounds high to me


----------



## Coastie (Feb 23, 2006)

I may be mistaken, but improvements made to a rental property (or in this instance leased) become the property of the leasor upon expiration of the lease. A quick call to your attorney (you did use an attorney didn't you ?) should clear that up. If their member has access to an unlimited number of poles, that should be enough to crucify each of their members and still have a few left over.
Why people sign rental and lease agreements without knowing exactly what they are getting in to is beyond me.


----------



## raghorn (Feb 23, 2006)

Coastie said:
			
		

> I may be mistaken, but improvements made to a rental property (or in this instance leased) become the property of the leasor upon expiration of the lease. A quick call to your attorney (you did use an attorney didn't you ?) should clear that up. If their member has access to an unlimited number of poles, that should be enough to crucify each of their members and still have a few left over.
> Why people sign rental and lease agreements without knowing exactly what they are getting in to is beyond me.


Good advice Coastie! How you been? Not posting much so I guess you are worked to death......


----------



## treedawg (Feb 23, 2006)

Coastie said:
			
		

> I may be mistaken, but improvements made to a rental property (or in this instance leased) become the property of the leasor upon expiration of the lease. A quick call to your attorney (you did use an attorney didn't you ?) should clear that up. If their member has access to an unlimited number of poles, that should be enough to crucify each of their members and still have a few left over.
> Why people sign rental and lease agreements without knowing exactly what they are getting in to is beyond me.



Not true unless it's spelled out in the lease.

TD


----------



## huntininmilan (Feb 23, 2006)

the power company i work for doesn't give you the meter base and the pole is alot more than 20.00


----------



## Coastie (Feb 24, 2006)

treedawg said:
			
		

> Not true unless it's spelled out in the lease.
> 
> TD



That is not necessarily true. Most law particularly here in the eastern part of the U.S., is based on English common law in which the rights and responsibilities of both property owners and renters/leasers is determined oftentimes, by precedent. Just because something is not spelled out in the written portion of a standard lease or rental agreement does not mean either party is immune from the law or from doing that which is right. My only point is, do not assume something is legal just because somebody says they are going to do something, in this instance removing a power pole from a property on which they had lost a lease.


----------



## tcoker (Feb 24, 2006)

we've had power at our club for 20 years but a few of us just added our own power to our cabins. Meaning there was one meter and 200 amp breaker feeding the whole camp 18 cabins. Now 4 people have our own meters and 100-200 amp disconnects.  I met with Georgia Power engineer 2 weeks ago on a Friday (took a day off work just to talk to them, but had to). They are going to set a pole mount a transformer and connect to either a mast attached to the building or a spot pole at the cabin. I must provide the disconnect and meter base (which Georgia Power provides you just have to pick up and place yourself)2"conduit and  weather head and spot pole if i choose or the mast coming from the building. So the cabin is about 75 feet from where they have marked for the pole to be placed and I'm placing another pole next to their pole with the meter socket on it and trenching to my building.  I strongly recommend contact the power company for that area and have an engineer come out an meet you.  If you convince them that you'll be using enough power for them to recoup the cost they will set it for nothing.  I know because i just did it!


----------



## specialk (Feb 24, 2006)

20+ years ago in lamar a temp. pole set by the emc was around 600.00......


----------



## elfiii (Feb 24, 2006)

treedawg said:
			
		

> Not true unless it's spelled out in the lease.
> 
> TD



True. Leasehold improvements become property of the owner upon termination of the lease.


----------



## treedawg (Feb 24, 2006)

Permanent improvements become property of the land owner, but the word permanent can be subjective as this situation proves.

TD


----------



## tcoker (Feb 26, 2006)

I should clarify that the club leases about 1800 acres but we own 100 acres then lease 10 acres back to the club for the camp. If you don't own it then you better make sure the owners will give a power right of way easement or they won't do it at all.


----------



## dawglover73 (Feb 26, 2006)

elfiii said:
			
		

> True. Leasehold improvements become property of the owner upon termination of the lease.



I could be remembering the name incorrectly, but I THINK it is called the law of "appurtenence."  Maybe we have a property attorney in here.  

But, the appurtenence laws of Georgia state that if you rent a house from me, and install a basketball goal, since it is "tied in by land," that I now own that basketball goal.  So, using that as a "for instance," I would seriously persue the legal facts on this.  I think you have a great chance of keeping the existing pole.  

AND, maybe I am just too simple-minded at times... how about just telling them they are the FORMER tenants and that they will be arrested for entering the property.  If your opponent fights dirty, sometimes you have to throw some dirt back at them.


----------



## trailhunter (Feb 27, 2006)

*Call the landowner*

The landowner would need to speak to an attorney.  Call the landowner and inform him of their plan, its his decision to make.   A person leasing property and removing a fixture from that property, even if they put it there, is a real issue.

Booted a group off of one farm and they did everything from cutting posts off at the ground to removing doors and sides to buildings.  Saw them pulling out the last time and decided not to call Sheriff.

If you lease a farm, please have more sense and class than this if you are asked to leave.

th


----------



## leroy (Feb 27, 2006)

huntininmilan said:
			
		

> the power company i work for doesn't give you the meter base and the pole is alot more than 20.00




I worked for a EMC for almost 14 yrs 86-99 and they would give you the meter base and still will till today. I worked as a lineman for 13 of those years and we never charged to set meter poles or made them up for people. We set some for people as a favor but they already had them made up and laying there. And when I left in 99 a 20' meter pole was 20.00.


----------



## JeffC3030 (Feb 28, 2006)

I do electrical work for a living. The best way to do this is to make your own. It can be done with much less cost. Heck, if I am close to you, I would help ya out. Shoot me a pm if ya need info.


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 1, 2006)

Find yourself an electrician that likes to hunt and offer some hunts in exchange for the labor and material for the new pole (if needed).  He might turn out to be a future member for your club.

Dave1


----------



## AAADawg (Mar 1, 2006)

ccwonka said:
			
		

> I'm not sure this is the right forum, but I'll ask anyways . . .
> 
> What can one expect to pay to have a power pole installed in a hunting camp?
> 
> ...




I am an electrical contractor and $750 for a 200 amp Temporary Power Pole with about 4 - 20 amp GFCI protected outlets will run about $750 in any part of the state. The Material to build a 200 amp pole is about the same as the material to build a 100 amp pole and will run about $450 for either one. Most power companies will give you a meter can but some have started charging as much as $60 for them. Be careful because meter cans are not universal...some of the smaller EMC's use cans that wont work with other companies meters. get the meter can from the power company that will serve the pole. 

Power companies used to be, by federal and state law, charged with what was known as universal access. In other words if they had a territory that they served exclusively they were required by law to feed any customers power needs regardless of how far from a distrubution line or how little power the customer was planning on using Any farmers can remember back in the dya when you would have 5 or 6 power poles spread out around a farm so that they could have power when needed...some of those poles might not be used but once every 10 years or so but they were always hot and ready to be used. This isnt so anymore. If you arent planning on using enough power for the powerr company to recoup the installation costs they will charge you the market rate for installing poles and transformers and feeders to service your pole. It can get pricey. They will most definitely charge you if they run the power underground...the days of the power company trenching in power lines for free or about 5 years behind us. All of this is true in  a general sense. All bets are off if you know someone at the power company or if you are a large cystomer of theirs somewhere else. Most EMC's...Ga. Power isnt as bad but still does it, are ran on a good ole boys system...if you know them they'll do about anything for free...if you dont they'll charge you and arm and a leg. I know people who have EMC trucks decorating their homes for the holidays while new homes sit without power on because the power company cant get around to them for a couple of weeks. Im not saying this is right or wrong this is just the way it is. EMC's are also not controlled by the Public Service Commission..they are self police. Without any outside authority to apply pressure EMC's can be extremely difficult to deal with. The best bet is to hire a local electrical contractor or if you lan on doing it yourself you need to call the power company and get them to "spot" the service for you...they will tell you where it needs to be for them to serve it. You can make suggestions about where you want it and they will try to accomadate you but their word is final unless you want to pay for a lot of extra poles and wire.

On a final note I have read on this thread that the EMC's will set a temporary pole for you. There are some that will do this but it is against the law. Federal anti-trust laws require that in order for a utility company to have a mopnopoly on business in an area that they  can not compete against other business's in a deregulated industry. In other words a power company cant wire houses because that is the business of an electrical contractor and that inidustry is not regulated or allowed to be ran by a monopoly. What happened a few years back was the country was all about deregulating power like it had done natural gas. Of course it has been a fiasco every where it has taken place....look at what Haliburton did to California. Any way as part of all deregulation laws the anti trust portion was dissolved and power companis were allowed to compete with electrical contractors. This lead to a huge increase in power companies installing security and street lighting, placing temporary poles, installing energy managemnt systems in plants and office buildings etc. all of which was part of the electrical contracting industry. In Georgia the power utilities were never de-regulated but they entered the deregulated market anyway. There stand is that the electrical contracting industry is too small to do anything about it. They have partnered with the realy large players in my industry to do this type work and of course out professional associations are dominated by these large players and thus wont rock he boat so the state is allowing these utility companies to operate illegally in plain sight of the law and wont lift a hand becuase no one is complaining. Of course the fact that it is costing consumers up the wazoo makes no difference.....sorry for the vent but I think everyone should know this, not just those of us in the industry.


----------

